# LG IPS235V-BN gute alternative zu Dell UltraSharp U2312HM ?



## lukas89 (25. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen, ich möchte mir nächsten Monat einen neuen rechner und Bildschirm kaufen. Da ich einen Spieletauglichen mit IPS Panel wollte hatte ich mich schon auf den

Dell UltraSharp U2312HM schwarz, 23" | Geizhals Deutschland   eingeschossen.

Jetzt gibt es aber bald diesen hier
LG Electronics Flatron IPS235V, 23" | Geizhals Deutschland    zu "zacken"

Daher meine Frage ob dieser auch gut ist? Sollte ein Allrounder zum spielen/office sein?

Danke schon mal!


----------



## dj*viper (25. Mai 2012)

ich bin auf jeden fall für den dell. hab selber nur dell monitore und kann sie bedenkenlos weiter empfehlen.
kannst ja mal nach test gucken, die schneiden alle samt ziemlich gut ab.
der u2312hm ist meiner meinung nach ein guter kompromiss, was ips und spieletauglichkeit angeht.


----------



## Own3r (25. Mai 2012)

Ich rate dir auch zum Dell, da er einfach der bessere Monitor der beiden ist. Er hat in Test immer gut abgeschnitten und kann nur empfohlen werden.


----------



## lukas89 (25. Mai 2012)

danke für die tipps, dann bleib ich wohl doch beim dell


----------



## aringler (26. Mai 2012)

wie wärs hiermit? 
BenQ RL2450HT, 24" schwarz (9H.L8GLB.HBE) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## lukas89 (27. Mai 2012)

der sieht zwar gut aus hat aber kein ips-panel, da ich bisher nur einen laptop habe und es mich nervt das man vorallem in videos mit hellen und dunklen stellen nicht gleichmäßig gut sieht wollte ich das ips-panel gern haben...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. Juni 2012)

Ok ich hab mir heute den LG gekauft und bin erst mal total begeistert. Konnte noch nicht negatives feststellen hab ihn aber auch erst seit 2 Stunden.

Wenn du noch nicht den Dell gekauft hast und noch was über den LG wissen willst sag bescheit!


----------



## Gandalf der blaue (5. Juni 2012)

Kannst dir ja mal die Tests auf Prad.de durchlesen, da werden die Monitore beide sehr detailliert getestet. Wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe ist der größte Unterschied das bessere Rundrum beim Dell, sprich alles matt, solider Standfuß, USB-Hub. Wenn du auf sowas keinen Wert legst und dir nur das Bild wichtig ist kannst du auch zum LG greifen. Wie das mit dem Reaktionsverhalten aussieht habe ich leider nicht mehr im Kopf.

mfg


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. Juni 2012)

Also rein Theoretisch müsste der LG ein besseres Bild haben da er S-IPS hat, der Dell "nur" E-IPS. Aber laut verschiedener Tests ist der Dell wohl doch etwas überlegen. 
Ein direkter Vergleich würde mich da brennend interessieren!


----------



## Painkiller (6. Juni 2012)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Also rein Theoretisch müsste der LG ein besseres Bild haben da er S-IPS hat, der Dell "nur" E-IPS. Aber laut verschiedener Tests ist der Dell wohl doch etwas überlegen.
> Ein direkter Vergleich würde mich da brennend interessieren!


 
Nicht nur dich! Ich werd das mal PCGH zum Test vorschlagen.


----------



## dj*viper (6. Juni 2012)

<> schrieb:


> Nicht nur dich! Ich werd das mal PCGH zum Test vorschlagen.


 au ja, das ist eine sehr gute idee


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. Juni 2012)

dj*viper schrieb:


> au ja, das ist eine sehr gute idee


 
Ja ich denke auch das IPS Monitore langsam für Spieler interessant werden zumal sie fast im Preisbereich von TN Panele liegen. Die Reaktionszeit hat sich auch auf sehr guten 5ms eingependelt, was doch schon zum zocken reicht. Also ich hab mal bei BF3 keine schlieren oder ähnliches feststellen könne.

Was mir beim LG aufgefallen ist das er so gut wie keine IPS typisches Glitzern hat, der Dell wohl schon. Ich bin jetzt am überlegen ob ich mir nächsten Monat wenn ich mein Gehalt bekomme den Dell einfach mal bei Amazon bestelle, kann ihn ja zurück geben!


----------



## lukas89 (8. Juni 2012)

Habe jetzt den Dell ersteigert, wenn er angekommen ist werde ich mal berichten wie er mir gefällt.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. Juni 2012)

Da wirds nicht viel zu maulen geben denke ich. Gut manche haben auch Probleme mit der gleichmäßigen Ausleuchtung aber dennoch ein super Monitor.
Nur der direkte Vergleich würd mich echt interessieren. Wir können uns ja mal hier austauschen wenn du deinen Dell bekommen hast!


----------



## DividedStates (10. Juni 2012)

Habe mich selbst für den Dell entschieden.

Zur Wahl stand ein LG IPS236V, den ich bereits bei einem Freund bestaunen durfte und der sicher sehr ähnlich zum LG IPS235V sein wird. Er war wohl damals im Angebot und sicher zu dem Preis (keine Ahnung mehr, wie der aussah) auch kein Fehlkauf. Ich war so davon begeistert, dass ich mir fest vorgenommen habe für meinem neuen Rechner auch ein IPS Panel zuzulegen. (Monitor ist schon da, Rechner lässt noch bis nächsten Monat warten. Er hängt gerade an einer "geliehenen" HP Pavillion Klapperkiste, die aber sicher niemand mehr vermissen wird.)

Was ich sagen kann:
Das IPS Glitzern beim Dell ist wohl stärker und dadurch sicher gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber das Bild ist auf keinen Fall schlechter - wenn man ihn erstmal für sich richtig eingestellt hat. Letzteres hat schon etwas Aufwand bedeutet, da mich die starke Helligkeit/ Kontrast bzw. deren Skalierung sehr irritiert hat. Mein Tipp: Nicht direkt an den Einstellungen herummachen. Erstmal etwas an das Bild gewöhnen. 
Gerne ließt man auch von Backlight-Bleeding im Zusammenhang mit dem Dell. Abgesehen davon, dass das jeden unterschiedlich stark stören wird, kann ich sagen, dass es mir nie negativ aufgefallen ist - weder beim Dell noch beim LG IPS236V. Ich müsste schon sehr danach im normalen Betrieb suchen.
In Ergonomie und Funktionalität (USB-Hub), Habtik und sicher auch Wertigkeit/Verarbeitung und Support muss sich LG deutlich geschlagen geben. Dell ist hingegen etwas teurer. LG bietet HDMI, Dell den DisplayPort. Wer also ne Konsole etc. anschließen mag oder eine Graka ohne DP besitzt, wird den HDMI Anschluss am Dell _vielleicht_ vermissen. Anders herum wird man sicher über den DisplayPort freuen, den ich im PC bereich für den besseren Standard halte. DVI und VGA ist allemal vorhanden.

Als Fazit: Meine Freundin will jetzt auch den Dell (und sie kennt auch den LG). Und natürlich wollte sie anfangs nicht verstehen, warum es unbedingt ein IPS Panel sein sollte. 

Vielleicht hilft ja die Einschätzung. 
Ab nächsten Monat kann ich sicher auch was zum Spieleverhalten sagen. Derzeit läuft D3 nur bei 800x600 einigermaßen flüssig bei mir. *hust* Wenigstens kein Laptop mehr.
Aber da wird es, denke ich, keine Probleme geben. Die Reaktionsgeschwindigkeiten sollen mehreren Tests nach sogar unterhalb der Herstellerangabe von 5ms liegen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. Juni 2012)

Also mal von vorne weg, es gibt einen rießen Unterschied zwischen dem älteren LG IPS236V und dem neuerem LG IPS235V und zwar hat der letztere ein S-IPS Panel, der 236 dagegen nur ein normales IPS Panle. 
Da ist der Dell mit seinem E-IPS Panel dem LG 236 schon überlegen aber eben nicht dem 235 mit seinem S-IPS.

Das einzige was ich bis jetzt raus gefunden habe ist, das der LG fast gar kein  IPS Glitzern hat was besonders beim Surfen schon nerven kann.


----------



## DividedStates (10. Juni 2012)

Das stimmt nicht ganz. 
Der IPS236V(-PN) hat ebenfalls ein S-IPS Panel. (siehe u.a. hier (unter Produktbeschreibung > Beschreibung der Hauptfeatures > IPS-Panel) oder hier (unter "Spezifikationen"))
EDIT: Die Monitore werden jedoch mit unterschiedlichen Reaktionszeiten von 8ms beim IPS236V und 5ms beim IPS235V angegeben, was sicher auf eine Verbesserung der Panels zurückzuführen ist.

Aber du hast recht: Das E-IPS Panel des Dell ist natürlich nochmal ein Argument für den Dell.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. Juni 2012)

Komisch, dann gibts wohl zwei Versionen. Aber er wird mit 8ms Reaktionszeit angeben und der IPS235V mit 5ms. Sind also doch unterschiede. 
Eigentlich ist das E-IPS die billig Version von S-IPS, deshalb glaub ich net das der dell ein besseres Bild hat als der 235V. Vorallem das Glitzern tritt beim E-IPS stärker auf.

edit: also laut LG hat der 236V nur ein normales IPS Panle, was mit den 8ms absolut hin kommt, hmmmm?????
http://www.lg.com/de/it-produkte/monitore/LG-IPS236V.jsp


----------



## DividedStates (10. Juni 2012)

Jupp. Unterschiede der Reaktionszeiten habe ich gerade noch rein-editiert. Leider etwas zu spät.

E-IPS brachte, soviel ich weiß, vorallem eine weitere Verbreiterung der Sichtwinkels und schnellere Schaltzeiten mit sich, was besonders Spielern wieder zu Gute kommen sollte. In Tests wird die Reaktionszeit vom Dell mit 3ms angegeben (mir fällt auf Anhieb der Test von chip.de ein). Schneller als von Hersteller angeben, was nunmal eine wirklich positive Ausnahme darstellt.

EDIT: Unter "Spezifikationen" steht S-IPS. Und ich kann dir sagen, so stand es auch in der Produktbeschreibung, den Beilagen und dem Monitor selbst, als wir ihn damals ausgepackt haben. Vielleicht ist es wirklich eine Revision, schließlich gibt es den Monitor mittlerweile kaum noch.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. Juni 2012)

Ok hast recht ist ein S-IPS Panel beim 236 aber er wird schlechter bewertet als der 235 auf prad.de.

PRAD | Test Monitor LG Flatron IPS236V

hier der Dell:
http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2011/test-dell-u2312hm.html

hier der 235V:

http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2011/test-lg-ips235v.html

Edit2:

Ich seh gerade es gibt ne überarbeitete Version des 235V mit besserem Standfuß und overdrive Fuktion wie der Dell für Gamer:
http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2012/test-lg-ips235p.html


----------



## DividedStates (10. Juni 2012)

Ist mag sicher sein. Schlecht ist er damit aber nicht.
Aber den IPS236V bekommt man sowieso kaum noch - und günstiger ist er auch nicht.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. Juni 2012)

DividedStates schrieb:


> Ist mag sicher sein. Schlecht ist er damit aber nicht.
> Aber den IPS236V bekommt man sowieso kaum noch - und günstiger ist er auch nicht.


 
Im Gegenteil der 236 ist sogar erheblich teurer, warum auch immer!
Ne schlecht ist er sicher nicht, weder von Dell noch von LG ist mir jemals ein schlechter Monitor und die Augen gekommen. Da hat Samsung schon erheblich mehr verbockt!


----------



## Painkiller (11. Juni 2012)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Im Gegenteil der 236 ist sogar erheblich teurer, warum auch immer!
> Ne schlecht ist er sicher nicht, weder von Dell noch von LG ist mir jemals ein schlechter Monitor und die Augen gekommen. Da hat Samsung schon erheblich mehr verbockt!


 
LG hat sich stark gebessert. Bei Samsung muss ich sagen, das mich seit dem BX2450 kein Modell mehr zum Kauf animiert hat. Was aber auch daran liegt, das meine Ansprüche gestiegen sind. 
120Hz + 27" +  2.560 x 1.440 + Matt sind jetzt meine Kernanforderungen an den Monitor.  Von Dell ist mir auch noch kein schlechter Monitor unter gekommen. Bei Acer leider zu viele. -.-


----------



## DividedStates (11. Juni 2012)

Ich hatte auch bisher keine schlechten Erfahrungen mit Samsung gemacht. 
Aber Painkiller stellt es schon sehr gut da: Derzeit animieren Samsung Monitore einfach kaum zum Kauf. 

Update: 
Meine Freundin hat gestern durchblicken lassen, dass sie das Glitzern doch mehr stört als zuerst erwartet. Sie langt ständig an den Bildschirm, weil sie glaubt darauf wäre irgendwas (zu meinem Frust ). So könnte es doch der LG IPS235V für sie werden. 
Aber mal ehrlich: Hopps wie gesprungen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. Juni 2012)

DividedStates schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch bisher keine schlechten Erfahrungen mit Samsung gemacht.
> Aber Painkiller stellt es schon sehr gut da: Derzeit animieren Samsung Monitore einfach kaum zum Kauf.
> 
> Update:
> ...



Dann nimm aber den mit dem P ist die überarbeitete Version, mit besserem Standfuß und Reaktionszeit und kostet gerade mal 15€ mehr:
LG Electronics Flatron IPS235P, 23" in Monitore: TFT 16:9/16:10 | heise online Preisvergleich



<Painkiller> schrieb:


> 120Hz + 27" +  2.560 x 1.440 + Matt sind jetzt meine Kernanforderungen an den Monitor.  -.-



Jap und dazu noch ein IPS Panel und ich wäre bereit auch einen hohen Preis zu bezahlen!


----------



## DividedStates (12. Juni 2012)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Dann nimm aber den mit dem P ist die überarbeitete Version, mit besserem Standfuß und Reaktionszeit und kostet gerade mal 15€ mehr:
> LG Electronics Flatron IPS235P, 23" in Monitore: TFT 16:9/16:10 | heise online Preisvergleich


 
Danke für den Tipp. Werde drauf achten.


----------



## lukas89 (12. Juni 2012)

Heute ist der Dell angekommen! Konnte ihn leider nur testweise an einen alten rechner anschließen, da ich zur zeit noch einen laptop habe und der neue rechner noch ein paar tage warten muss....

muss schon sagen von nem 15,6" laptop zu dem teil da kriegt man schon leicht feuchte augen 

das IPS glitzern ist mir auch sofort aufgefallen allerdings find ich es nicht zu stark und nach ein paar minuten ist es mir schon garnicht mehr groß aufgefallen, ansonsten kann ich noch nicht viel sagen muss man mal länger testen, aber erster eindruck super!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. Juni 2012)

Kann ich nach vollziehen. Hatte schon viele gute Monitor , darunter den Samsung BX2450, LG E2770V und und und....
Aber als ich jetzt mir vor 5 Tagen einen S-IPS Monitor gekauft habe ist mir schon die Kinn-lade runter geklappt.


----------



## DividedStates (12. Juni 2012)

lukas89 schrieb:


> Heute ist der Dell angekommen! Konnte ihn leider nur testweise an einen alten rechner anschließen, da ich zur zeit noch einen laptop habe und der neue rechner noch ein paar tage warten muss....
> 
> muss schon sagen von nem 15,6" laptop zu dem teil da kriegt man schon leicht feuchte augen
> 
> das IPS glitzern ist mir auch sofort aufgefallen allerdings find ich es nicht zu stark und nach ein paar minuten ist es mir schon garnicht mehr groß aufgefallen, ansonsten kann ich noch nicht viel sagen muss man mal länger testen, aber erster eindruck super!


 
Hihi. Noch jemand der weg von seinen Laptop will. 
Ich zähle die Tage bis zum Monatsende.


----------



## Painkiller (14. Juni 2012)

> Jap und dazu noch ein IPS Panel und ich wäre bereit auch einen hohen Preis zu bezahlen!


IPS ist da für mich die Grundvoraussetzung. Aber nicht E oder S-IPS sondern AH-IPS. Wenn dann schon die beste Technik!


----------

